# ipw2200 driver loaded.... now what?

## Sugarat

Are there any Gentoo docs for getting my wireless laptop onto the network with WPA?

I have loaded the ip2200 and got the crypt modules also loaded.. How do I get my laptop to authenticate to the access point over WPA ?

There seem to be a thousand and one configurations for /etc/conf.d/net or /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf..... What do I use?

Thanks

Edit....

/etc/conf.d/net is

```

config_eth0=("10.0.0.16 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255")

routes_eth0=("default gw 10.0.0.2")

config_eth1=(" dhcp ")

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf is

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=root

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="mySSID"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="myPassword"

}

```

----------

## Ateo

I never understood the need for the supplicant if you're using WEP and a key. I strictly use /etc/conf.d/wireless to configure my wireless and here is what I have:

```
preferred_aps_eth0=( "access point 1" "access point 2" "etc" )

key_access_point_1=( "YOUR WEP KEY" )

config_access_point_1=( "192.168.1.1 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_access_point_1=( "192.168.1.254" )

# The following is in case your preferred APs are not available, this will scan and try to connect to any AP.

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd=( "-t 5" )
```

"access_point_1" is your ESSID of your AP.

----------

## Sugarat

But I'm not using WEP?...

It's far too insecure.

----------

## hyakuhei

Sugarat, Your correct but WPA brings a whole other set of problems, far too many people that it is secure when it is not.

WPA is weak against some forms of brute force attack because of the way key management handles key lengths (or something like that).

Anywhoo, my point is work in a secure manner, keep your machines up to date and use SSL etc where appropriate. Then the only reason to lock down your wifi is people using bandwidth in that case you have two options either stop being a tight arse   :Razz:  OR just implement WEP, its enough to move the grazers on to the next un-locked network they find.

Before jumping through many hoops, have a serious think about *who* you are trying to protect your network from.

Cheers

-Rob

----------

## UberLord

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> I never understood the need for the supplicant if you're using WEP and a key. I strictly use /etc/conf.d/wireless to configure my wireless

 

While all linux wireless cards should work to some extent with iwconfig, the scripts are and always will be a one shot afair.

wpa_supplicant on the other hand allows for roaming  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

 *hyakuhei wrote:*   

> Sugarat, Your correct but WPA brings a whole other set of problems, far too many people that it is secure when it is not

 

Not only that, but not all wireless devices can use WPA. Infact, WPA is inherently bad because as new wireless security methods are introduced, everyone has to upgrade their hardware.

Suckers!

Not me - I run my wireless 100% open, unencrypted.

I just run a secure VPN over it which works even better   :Laughing: 

----------

## asiobob

Lets try answer the OP's original question.

Sugarat,

Have a read of the example file /etc/conf.d/net.example

Broadly speaking you have to.

1. emerge net-wireless/wpa-supplicant

2. etc /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf so it contains something like

```
# allow frontend (e.g., wpa_cli) to be used by all users in 'wheel' group

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

#

# home network; allow all valid ciphers

network={

        ssid="home"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="very secret passphrase"

}

```

3. You need to configure /etc/conf.d/net again broadly speaking (see the example file)

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_[b]eth0[/b]="-Dwext" 

# GENERIC WIRELESS OPTIONS

# PLEASE READ THE INSTRUCTIONS IN /etc/conf.d/wireless.example FOR

# HOW TO USE THIS ESSID VARIABLE

# You can also override any settings found here per ESSID - which is very

# handy if you use different networks a lot

#config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

```

4. Make sure you modprobe the ipw2200 driver

Start the network and it should work. Edit the above so your wifi is the right device.

I use NetworkManager (on Fedora). Basically in Gnome you get a list of networks to connect to and you can roam and change very easily, but the above way is the gentoo way

----------

## UberLord

 *ASIO_BOB wrote:*   

> I use NetworkManager (on Fedora). Basically in Gnome you get a list of networks to connect to and you can roam and change very easily, but the above way is the gentoo way

 

You can use NetworkManager in Gentoo

You can also use wpa_gui by emerging wpa_supplicant with a qt USE flag, which is similar.

----------

